# Looking for a best maker but has low cost.



## Nerdytigerfox (Jun 19, 2009)

My friend whom I treat her like a little sister is looking for a best fursuit maker. The thing is she don't want to spend "too" much money since she is working a low pay rate job. She tried Mixedcandy and Donthugcati but they are asking too much for supply design for over $2,500. Here is her ref sheet.

http://d.furaffinity.net/art/neonwolf/1228970799.neonwolf_charactersheetpart3.png

Could someone help find someone that could do it Less than $1,800?


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 20, 2009)

woooo
i like the colors :}

i can do it for under $1800 for certain!
it should be around $1100-$1300

here is my price list http://www.beastcub.com/costumecommissioninfo.htm

the basic price without any of the special features (like paw pads on the feet, follow effect eyes, chest padding, digigrade legs, moving jaw, ect) would be $1124


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 20, 2009)

okay i have always been hoping to find a use for this one kind of fur, it is half and inch long and the undercoat is green and the tips are pink, its so cool (i call it watermellon fur) and if we could some how apply it to this suit (like maybe just the palms and bottoms of the feet) it would be so awsome


----------



## Nerdytigerfox (Jun 20, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> okay i have always been hoping to find a use for this one kind of fur, it is half and inch long and the undercoat is green and the tips are pink, its so cool (i call it watermellon fur) and if we could some how apply it to this suit (like maybe just the palms and bottoms of the feet) it would be so awsome


 

I will ask her. It's mostly up to her.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 20, 2009)

any who contact me via email if she would like to get it, i do not check the forums daily
beastcub@msn.com


----------



## Shino (Jun 20, 2009)

Not to sound like a pathetic fanboy, but I'll vouch for Beastcub's work. The suits are awesome, and the price is decent.
Oh, and love the ref sheet.


















<--Click the pawprint for pics of the suit she did for me. 
.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jun 20, 2009)

Nerdytigerfox said:


> My friend whom I treat her like a little sister is looking for a best fursuit maker. The thing is she don't want to spend "too" much money since she is working a low pay rate job. She tried Mixedcandy and Donthugcati but they are asking too much for supply design for over $2,500. Here is her ref sheet.
> 
> http://d.furaffinity.net/art/neonwolf/1228970799.neonwolf_charactersheetpart3.png
> 
> Could someone help find someone that could do it Less than $1,800?



I don't know of anyone besides beastcub who has already talked to you. I mostly just want to say that I love Neon's character design. Neon is such a sweetie too.


----------



## Shino (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh, just remembered, noblewolf does some awesome suits too, you could check with him.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Jun 20, 2009)

if you want a body i cant do that but i can do heads, paws and tails XD http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drakonicknight/


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2009)

Right now my friend and I are booked for awhile, but I can advise you to check out 
Syber or  DHC to do it.


Azure is reasonably priced and good quality (With some eccentricity applied to it) and I do not know much about DHC's prices, but they do really good suits.


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Jun 22, 2009)

www.meuniere.deviantart.com She could probably do it for less than $1000, maybe, I'm not sure if she'd doing full suits yet, just ask her.


----------



## Nerdytigerfox (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I will let her know and see what you think. If you know more. Let me know ASAP. ^^ Thank you


----------



## Nerdytigerfox (Jun 24, 2009)

Do you know his link?


----------

